# Skeeter Pee name ?



## tnterryt (Dec 11, 2012)

hello folks i have a question i followed the recipe from the skeeter pee web site only thing i had going was a batch of welchs concord grape. boy did it ever take off! it was foaming so hard i had to scrape the foam off cause it was coming out the top of my 7 1/2 bucket. it settled down and racked to a 6 gallon carboy and now has a nice clear almost blush color so my question is what would you folks call this


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 11, 2012)

I would call it Crimson Tide. But then, that's jus me.


----------



## tnterryt (Dec 11, 2012)

the name of grape skeeter just dont flow right


----------



## keena (Dec 11, 2012)

Welches wizz?
Skeet-a-cord?
Purple pee? (though the final results are not purple)


----------



## tnterryt (Dec 11, 2012)

yall keep'em coming lol this is fun


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 11, 2012)

Pee-licious!


----------



## derunner (Dec 11, 2012)

Nature's nectar


----------



## Trackinghound (Dec 11, 2012)

How many weeks from start to drink


----------



## tnterryt (Dec 11, 2012)

i log the day i pitch the yeast myself it was started 11-26-12 to be honest its still not quite there, yesterday it was at 1.000 I havent tried to degass yet the color was deep concord colored but its getting lighter all the time it now looks like carlo rossi blush and just about as clear!


----------



## Arne (Dec 12, 2012)

Too bad it isn't ready to bottle today. You could call it 12-12-12. Arne.


----------



## suecasa (Dec 20, 2012)

*bottle tomorrow!*

"End 'O Days"


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 20, 2012)

tnterryt,
That's looking down-right delish. I do like to ask, regardless of what you decide to call your creation, that you include the name Skeeter Pee somewhere on the label. The reason is so that others that try your batch and like it, are able to find information on the SP website and on forums like this. Winemakingtalk has so much material that could be helpful to people wanting to try their hand at it.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 20, 2012)

How about something French like "Oui Oui" (pronounced "Wee Wee")?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 20, 2012)

Ahhhhhh skeet skeet skeet skeet skeet


----------



## geek (Dec 20, 2012)

Rocky said:


> How about something French like "Oui Oui" (prounounced "Wee Wee")?




LOL, I really liked that one....


----------

